# Rv Orders By Fema



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I just heard from a co-worker that just placed his order for a $47G Toy Hauler, that FEMA just ordered 80,000 RVs at $20,000 or less, as long as they sleep 4 to 6 people. He said he can't get his unit until Dec. at the earliest. Man the used market is going to be bad if you are wanting to sell in 1 to 2 years, and good if you are wanting to buy a slightly used







unit cheap. How come we have not seen this on the TV News? Our tax dollars will be hard at work during the near future. I pray that every one that deserves help will get it and those that are running the scams will get every thing they deserve.

GOD BLESS & HAPPY CAMPING --- Joel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Joel,

The used market will definitely suck in a couple of years, but it should be great right now! Hmmm...









Nah... I couldn't do it

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cando (Jul 18, 2005)

Joel,
I had heard on the news that FEMA was buying up all the tow type campers in the Southeastern US. I figured then that they would start expanding to the rest of the country soon. Sure glad I have mine already.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

How about buying in upstate NY? Hmmmmm, maybe time for a Titanium or Montana?

hmmmmm


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

There was an article in our local (Katy) newspaper yesterday that a new RV dealer on I-10 sold 500 units last week alone. Many, he said, were bought sight-unseen by people in La. who wanted an RV to park at their damaged homes while repairs are made. We drove by the dealer Sunday, and there were only about 50 units on the lot (mostly high-end Class A's or very small trailers). Another small dealership said he rented out 50 units last week to corporations that are going to help rebuild the coast.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I drive I-65 everyday in Indiana. I have passed a lot of TT that have a sign on them FEMA: Hurricane Katrina Relief Effort. So I assume they are coming from Northern Indiana.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

cando said:


> I had heard on the news that FEMA was buying up all the tow type campers in the Southeastern US. I figured then that they would start expanding to the rest of the country soon.


A lot sooner then later I'm afraid. The numbers FEMA is projecting exceed the TOTAL unit volume that can be produced by every manufacturer for the *entire* year.







I'd hate to be a person waiting for delivery of a new unit now...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I really wouldn't worry to much about the used market in 1-2 years. Remember most campers are not designed for full time living, and even then they are for 1-2 people in most cases. Having 4-6 people in a trailer? In a couple of years they will be trashed. If they even hit the market they aren't going to fetch much. I would guess the ones they are building now for FEMA will be pretty utilitarian in nature.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'd hate to be a person waiting for delivery of a new unit now...


Makes me glad I got mine when I did. No







for me.









Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cando said:


> Joel,
> I had heard on the news that FEMA was buying up all the tow type campers in the Southeastern US. I figured then that they would start expanding to the rest of the country soon. Sure glad I have mine already.
> 
> 
> ...


They have already hit Pa......local dealers have sold them to FEMA for the last 2 weeks.

I know 1 has declined, and wants to keep his inventory, figuring everyone else is selling and can get all those lost sales.

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

There are several dealerships in Grand Rapids MI that were calling for volunteers to drive trailers down south. General RV in Wayland is sending somewhere around 200 trailers at cost to FEMA. Too bad it is such a bad time at work, or I would have gladly volunteered a couple of days of my time to take a trailer down.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I heard that Lakeshore RV was asked to sell every RV they could spare.
My fater-in-law told me this.

MaeJae


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I just read a article on the driving trailers down. For liability you need to obtain extra insurance, and it is believed to fall into the commercial insurance category since you are working for someone else, which means something like getting a $3000 policy to do so. I didn't completelty read all of it, but if your are interested you should.

Before you volunteer, make sure to find out about this insurance topic to make sure your liability is covered.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I also found out that our local dealer (Tom Schaeffers) is paying $1700 for anyone that tows trailers down for them.

Steve


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

My dad sent me to a website before we bought our OB in June, telling me that Fema was selling some of the used FL hurricane rv's for next to nothing. So, I went to the site and sure, some were down right cheap. But with a missing stove, fridge, no a/c, and walls and furniture that looked like the dog had a frenzy, I wasn't interested.

That's what I imagine will happen to most of these RV's also, so I'm not sure how much affect it would have on a quality used market.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

FEMA did the same thing last yr when the hurricanes hit. Like Y-Guy said they were used for temporary/full time residents for people displaced by the storms. After the families are thru with them they sell them thru a goverment auction web site, probably the same one caleb22 mentioned. This past summer they sold hundreds if not thousands of tt's out of Fla & Miss. There were a few that I saw that looked ok but for the most part they were pretty well ragged out. I personally would be afraid to bid on one since you were bidding from the written description and the few pics they posted. So I would'nt worry much about the used market but the new market could very well be affected for a yr or so.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

On the news last week we saw that my dealer in Southern NH sold 60 units off the lot to FEMA. Sounds like a quick way to get temporary housing for those who lost everything.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

FEMA brought in loads of camping trailers here during THE FLOOD OF THE MILLENIUM. Afterward, they were all donated to local law enforcement, and fire depts for use as command units and such.

The trailers were nothing fancy, no slide outs or anything. Just entry level trailers.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We got a message in at work today about this -- just a couple of interesting notes...

The Federal Emergency Management Agency says $3.6 billion has been allocated to manufactured housing as of today. FEMA has bought tens of thousands of manufactured homes and travel trailers, which are made to be towed. Many were bought through local retailers, although it has placed orders for new units, as well.

They are expecting the number to come close to 45,000 and then will adjust accordingly but the number will probably not go higher.

These trailers WILL NOT be put back on the market and sold as used afterwards but go into the FEMA inventory for future disasters and donated to DHS and local police (so that will help the used market allot to keep prices up there)

Its also a great time to purchase stocks -- Fleetwood's stock has gone from under $9 a share in August to $11.60.

---

finally -- let me put my legal hat on -- FEMA is paying the RV dealers 2.00 a mile up to 5.00 a mile to tow these vehicles -- and several local people have been towing these trailers and making good money -- but with that said -- IF ANYTHING HAPPNES TO THAT TRAILER IN ROUTE IT IS YOUR YOUR YOUR RESPONSIBILITY ... Not FEMA. not the RV dealer, YOURS -- there is about a 20 page waiver your sign and if you boil down that 20 pages it says -- I _IS_ RESPONSIBLE FOR EVERYTHING ON THAT TRAILER UNTIL I GET TO THE MARSHALLING AREA.. -- so before you start towing for profit call your insurance company and at least get an commercial towing insurance rider added on..

But if you do decide to tow for profit .. don't call FEMA -- call your local RV retailer -- he will be the best link to how to do it...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve
I was there yesterday and I heard them tell a guy that they don't need any more drivers
To drive them down.

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ghosty & hurricaneplumber - your comments echo what I was told. Several YMCA sites have popped up with volunteer staff, retired Y professionals and even volunteers going down to run programs for the various emergency housing locations. They put a call out for RVs for folks to live in, and of course I called to find out more. But the insurance was on me, and I'm not willing to donate the Raptor or the risk. Love to help out, but that was to much for me. We'll make a financial donation instead.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think Y-Guy and Caleb22 got it right. In a year or two these trailers will probably be pretty well trashed. The people living in the trailers don't own them they have no interest in keeping them up. We stay in our trailer about 20 days a year so compared to that most of these trailers will see 10 to 20 years worth of use in just a couple of years. Also most people that own their trailers want to keep them for a long time so they take good care of them. I wouldn't go near one of these used trailers if I were shopping for an RV. They may be cheap but you would be buying a worn out trailer with a potential for lots of problems.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I can just see it, an RV boneyard in the desert with 45,000 RVs slowly turning to dust. How are they going to clean them up and store them in a way that doesn't mean they'll fall apart next time they are used?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I saw some decent deals on the ones left over from Fran a few years back but most were lived in for a least 6 months and that equals a ton of years of weekend use. Just not worth it unless you find a real short term deal and you really have no way of knowing what you're getting. If this hurricane season don't end soon they'll never get enough units to put a dent in the housing crisis on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone want to start a business referbing TT for FEMA.







It looks like they may need such a service in the not to distant future

















Dreamtimers


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I can just see it, an RV boneyard in the desert with 45,000 RVs slowly turning to dust. How are they going to clean them up and store them in a way that doesn't mean they'll fall apart next time they are used?
> [snapback]55434[/snapback]​


there are a few companies that specialize in RV clean ups. Aren't government contracts a wonderful thing??

This "buy up and transport" was all the talk at the RV show in PA last week


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I wonder what this will do to all the RV shows planned for this winter and spring?


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sure the vendors still have units earmarked for their shows, spit shining them and getting them ready. I have never been to a show so I'm hoping that one is coming to SC some time soon. Of course it will be like a candy store for me now that I'm an RV owner for the first time


----------

